# Make DPP work on Windows 8.1 (Surface 2 Pro)



## LDS (Oct 24, 2013)

I've just installed EOS Utility, DPP and Picture Style Editor on a Surface 2 Pro running Windows 8.1. While EOS Utility works without issue, both DPP and PSE don't work right after installation. The error they return is "The program requires a display capable of 1024x768 resolution or more (Screen Area), and High Color or higher settings", which is a bit misleading.
Until Canon releases a fix, the solution is to set "Disable display scaling on high DPI settings" in the software Properties -> Compatibility tab.


----------



## WPJ (Oct 25, 2013)

That screen is amazing, just remove the font scalling


----------

